

Computer Forensics Wiki - superberliner
http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Main_Page

======
ahpeeyem
So 2005! Where is the "Stackoverflow for computer forensics?" ;)

------
skmurphy
This paper on Cisco IOS forensics [http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
dc-08/FX/Whitepaper...](http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
dc-08/FX/Whitepaper/bh-dc-08-fx-WP.pdf) seems to point out a very real
business opportunity: on- demand in-depth analysis of router core files from
crashes to look for network problems and intrusion/attack.

